# HR10-250 ver. 6.3 halted by D*



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

Suppose to be problems with the 72.5 locals and International ch.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=316503
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4388420&&#post4388420


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Bummer. I don't even care about those satellites.


----------



## mattpol (Aug 20, 2006)

Can we blame Earl for this?


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Earl isn't to blame. I'm pretty disappointed, however. I've really been looking forward to this, I don't get those sats anyway, so why should I care? 

*sigh*


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

Interestingly enough, all three of my HDTivos received the 6.3 slices in mfs in the wee hours after the 6.3 rollout was supposedly postponed. None of them are showing "Pending restart" in the phone settings screen but I should be able to install the update using the modified installSw.tcl file. This sort of indicates that the rollout hasn't been stopped, just that the HDTivos receiving it aren't getting the go ahead to install it. I'd bet that if everyone that has not received the update yet checks SwSwystem in MFS using TivoWebPlus or other means will find that the slices are there and waiting to be installed.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mattpol said:


> Can we blame Earl for this?


I hope you ment, blame me for the news......


----------



## WynsWrld98 (Aug 17, 2006)

I received it this weekend, already had two recorded programs that when you hit play they show 0:00 and ask if you want to delete them. The folders and speed are great but empty recorded programs is TOTALLY unacceptable!


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

If that's one of the issues they're having (first I've heard of it) I don't want it yet either.


----------



## 69RoadRunner (Feb 17, 2006)

Sigh...............................

I guess I can stop forcing phone calls.


----------



## OrlandoJoe (Sep 6, 2006)

WynsWrld98 said:


> I received it this weekend, already had two recorded programs that when you hit play they show 0:00 and ask if you want to delete them. The folders and speed are great but empty recorded programs is TOTALLY unacceptable!


It seems this update was designed to make the HR10's work like the HR20's


----------



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Bummer. I don't even care about those satellites.


Me either. I've been REALLY looking forward to this.

Sigh.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

wahhhhh slowness sucks


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey, my HR10 might be a little slow, but it records the shows I want and plays them back. THAT is always my main concern. If a DVR doesn't do that, it's worthless to me.


----------



## STEVED21 (Feb 6, 2006)

For 3 days I have not been able to force a daily call. It says it is updating and you cannot make a call. It's on both my hr10-250. Anybody know what's up with this?


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

WynsWrld98 said:


> I received it this weekend, already had two recorded programs that when you hit play they show 0:00 and ask if you want to delete them. The folders and speed are great but empty recorded programs is TOTALLY unacceptable!


Last night... I was recording "Vanished" OTA, and watching "Prison Break" (already recorded), and noticed that the red light wasn't recording... and it turns out that it stopped 23 minutes into the show. Thanks to the buffer, I was able to just start it recording again.

~Alan


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

WynsWrld98 said:


> I received it this weekend, already had two recorded programs that when you hit play they show 0:00 and ask if you want to delete them. The folders and speed are great but empty recorded programs is TOTALLY unacceptable!


Are you sure that had anything to do with the upgrade and not just a signal that you weren't getting? Which programs? OTA or Satellite? Any weather problems or anything of that sort? That's the kind of thing that happens to me if I'm recording OTA and there is a problem with my OTA signal.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

WynsWrld98 said:


> I received it this weekend, already had two recorded programs that when you hit play they show 0:00 and ask if you want to delete them. The folders and speed are great but empty recorded programs is TOTALLY unacceptable!


The update reset your "Channels I Receive" list, so maybe your HR10-250 tried to record something from a channel you don't receive?


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

I wonder if he had SP or wishlists or just set the recording 'himself?' If he had a SP, then it should have recorded on his known good /receivable channel right?


----------



## dgordo (Aug 29, 2004)

Are we sure the update has been halted? One of my HR10's updated to ver 6.3 overnight???


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

dgordo said:


> Are we sure the update has been halted? One of my HR10's updated to ver 6.3 overnight???


Depending upon how often your HR10-250 "phones home" (usually every 2-3 days), it's possible that the update was already authorized for your DVR just before they halted everything and it just updated when your DVR phoned home last night.


----------



## dgordo (Aug 29, 2004)

When was it halted? My DVR called in Monday night with no update and then again last night and updated.


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

As best I can tell....9/18(Monday)


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

moonman said:


> As best I can tell....9/18(Monday)


If D* can break your Dtivos, you may need to be converted (not upgraded) to the HR20......

now it make sense why they would allow this software upgrade......

no i am not paranoid.......


----------



## jeffstra (Jun 23, 2006)

This morning I noticed the record light was on but nothing was recording. I turned on the TV to set the HR10 to record something today but when I hit "guide" (I have a Harmony remote) instead of getting the guide I got 2 screens side by side, one still showing what had been playing when I turned it on and the other one just a gray screen. The one playing said "Television" above the picture and the other screen said "Video 1". There was no message to phone in and the red light was still on. Any ideas? OK, I was still half asleep but I believe this is what I saw.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Sounds like your tv's PiP function.


----------



## jeffstra (Jun 23, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> Sounds like your tv's PiP function.


I'll check that out. Thanks


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

It looks like ver 6.3a may be rolling out soon...some "modified" unit owners are
reporting getting that version now........
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=315176&page=1


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

It's already out. See my post here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=664109&postcount=205


----------

